# have kittens-will travel*warning*



## luvmyboxer (Feb 4, 2005)

http://cats.about.com/cs/kittencare/a/findkithomes.htm

this is scary!!!!


----------



## luvmyboxer (Feb 4, 2005)

number 7...do not put ann ad in the paper


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Why is it scary? Its sad but true that with such an overwhelming number of homeless pets (including puppies and kittens) there aren't enough homes to take them in. Even the ones that are willing aren't always the best and some pets are plain better off without them!


----------

